# Major vomiting....



## nardy_reborn

*major vomiting....*

Hello all. I am new to these forums and i guess i finally decided to voice myself. I've had Crohn's from 2003 and it hasnt been fun at all. 

I would like you guy's opinion on something.

The thing thats causing the most problems is my vomiting. Even when i dont eat, i vomit bile. If i dont eat and i'm awake, i'll feel extreemly sick and wont feel a little better until i vomit(bile). 

I've been searching for long and never really found any association of vomiting with crohn's, until now. I read about a specific type of crohn's: Gastroduodenal Crohn's Disease. This is supposedly where it also effects the beginning part of the small intestine. This leads to swelling and blockages. My doctors use the same treatment as they use for any other crohn's but this treatment takes to long to take effect.

Take it from me, the pain that comes before vomiting is about 5 times worse than thecramps i have in my lower intestine when i have diarrhea a or other pain. If i can rid myself of my vomiting problems, things would improve a whole lot. I lose alot of weight when i begin vomitting(maybe as much as 1 pound a day) and remain very dehydrated. Somedays, when i have a flare up, i vomit up to 5 times a day. 

I want to know if anybody else is experiencing this complication.

I read somewhere that surgery is basically the next option but i do not want to have surgery done as yet because i am only 17, in my last year of high school. I want to save surgery for when i'm a whole lot older and have no ther choice because surgery dosent really mean i'll be rid of the disease. i dont want to have surgery now and then need it again later.

Is there anything else i can do, cause this vomiting really sucks....


----------



## Brando

you need to go see your doctor again asap and if you can't get in i would go to the ER or something.  staying dehydrated is not good at all for you and throwing up that much will mean you have a lot of potassium loss and you need that for your heart and circulation to work correctly.  

ask about remicade, 6mp, lialda, humira, pentasa, methotrexate.. they need to be giving you something to get your body calmed down asap so you can get the nutrients you need.  

don't hesitate if it gets bad.


----------



## Guest

hi Nardy, & welcome to the forum.

no - i have never had that symptom purely from Crohns, although connected complications have, at really bad times, made me vomit quite frighteningly.

i would agree with Brando - there isn't much sense in battling this out on your own, searching for clues on the net etc... you need looking at, at the very least, and i would imagine some blood tests too.. and some meds to stop this heaving and pain.

regarding surgery - the other side worth thinking about is that you have many many years ahead of you before you get "a whole lot older". if there was a chance all those intervening years could be nicer, better healthwise - wouldn't it be worth considering surgery now - if that is what is on offer?

just giving you some alternative thoughts to chew on, thats all 

good luck, keep us posted, and please do think about seeing someone for help, very soon.


----------



## nardy_reborn

wow. THanks so much for the feedback. And you guys are so humble and caring .

I'm not sick now. I just recently got over a flare up last week though. Feeling good now.

I'll think about the surgery. I guess i really just hate the thought of having to wear a bag(doubt that would apply the the surgery i would need). I just really need to find a solution because its becoming a bit hard to attend school, and i hope it dosent effect my graduation.

In my opinion it seems as if my doctors dont really focus on the vomiting part and treat my disease as a whole. But i dont think there is anything else they can do. I havebeen hospitilized many times in the past but i think many of these incidences could have been avoided if not for the vomiting. 

thanks for the feedback, i'll really think about surgery if there is nothing left...

Pen, Did the vomiting come back anytime after you surgery?


----------



## GregD

Hey Nardy,

I totally understand what you're going through. I had a similar experience for about year. I would pretty much vomit a several times whenever I ate anything somewhat solid. However, I rarely vomited if I didn't eat. 

It turned out that a few feet of my small intestine had narrowed to just a few millimeters wide. Essentially food couldn't go down, so it came back up. 

I'd like to say that medications solved the problem, but it wasn't until I had surgery that I got better. 

During that time, I lost over 50 lbs, was extremely malnutritioned, lost bone density, always had a sore throat, wore down tooth enamel, ect. Needless to say, living like that is very unhealthy and can leave you with long term effects. 

My recommendation, until you figure out a long term solution to get yourself into remission, is to try some of the nutritional drinks/shakes, like ensure or slimfast. Since they are liquid, they are able to pass through narrowed bowel and you will still get a fair amount of nutrients. I haven't tried it, but I know that other people on this forum have said that aloe vera juice helps calm their stomach.

Also, I'm not sure what meds you are on, but when I was on azathioprine for a few weeks, it made my nausea and vomiting much worse.

Since you are 17, I know I am going to get my head bitten off for suggesting this, but the only thing that ever helped me keep food down was marijuana. I tried tons of prescription and over the counter medicines (anti-nausea, anti-spasmatics, steroids, pain-killers, ect) and none of them worked. Using just a little bit of marijuana was the only time I was ever able to keep any food down. 

Good luck and keep us updated.

-Greg


----------



## Mazen

I had vomiting on 3 occasions:

- Twice when i had obstructions. Had to go the ER, and stay in the hospital for a couple of days only on IV and steroids, and then a liquid diet for a week or so

- When I had liver toxicity from Imuran and had to lower my dose

I suggest you chekc this immediatley with your GI, as you may have a partial obstruction. A CT scan can show this.


----------



## MINI Cooper

Hey there,
I too, have had the pain and continuous vomitting problem for a year and a half.

Antibiotics have kept it under control. But before I figured that out,
I vomited myself to 74 pounds! I had to be fed interveniously with TPN
for 4 months until I got some weight back. I was just recently diagnosed 
with Crohn's. I'm going on steroids this week and hoping I won't have 
another vomitting attack, as I will be off my antibiotics.

Vomitting is no fun. :ymad:


----------



## poopmachine

I have a problem with throwing up as well. Mine is not as severe as yours. I dont throw up everyday. Its random, sometimes it will happen a few times a week, sometimes it wont happen for a while. Lately i feel like its starting to happen more often. Sometimes it happens shortly after I have eaten, and sometimes it just randomlly happens out of the blue. But i dont want it to get worse....because obviously thats no good lol.


----------



## lenny

1 family member with Crohn's had diarrhea and terrible vomiting (now in remission 9 years on the SCD) the other (currently in a flare) didn't have either, for years, but going once a day was painful and exhausting.


----------



## Fernando1

In my case every time I had an obstruction the excruciating pain began and the vomiting started. The only time I had vomited with Crohns is when I had an obstruction. A Barium Small Bowel xray will quickly determine this.


----------



## lenny

My daughter vomited A LOT the year that she suffered with Crohn's.  My son has been lucky so far, that way.


----------



## sonnydeez

medical marijuana is the only thing that seems to keep the nausea down for me.


----------



## Axelfl3333

A visit to the doctors I think,constantly being sick especially bile and acid related can cause damage to your throat and the word I can,t spell oesophagus,definitely speak to your doctor.all the best good luck


----------



## allan1356

nardy_reborn said:


> Hello all. I am new to these forums and i guess i finally decided to voice myself. I've had Crohn's from 2003 and it hasnt been fun at all.
> 
> I would like you guy's opinion on something.
> 
> The thing thats causing the most problems is my vomiting. Even when i dont eat, i vomit bile. If i dont eat and i'm awake, i'll feel extreemly sick and wont feel a little better until i vomit(bile).
> 
> I've been searching for long and never really found any association of vomiting with crohn's, until now. I read about a specific type of crohn's: Gastroduodenal Crohn's Disease. This is supposedly where it also effects the beginning part of the small intestine. This leads to swelling and blockages. My doctors use the same treatment as they use for any other crohn's but this treatment takes to long to take effect.
> 
> Take it from me, the pain that comes before vomiting is about 5 times worse than thecramps i have in my lower intestine when i have diarrhea a or other pain. If i can rid myself of my vomiting problems, things would improve a whole lot. I lose alot of weight when i begin vomitting(maybe as much as 1 pound a day) and remain very dehydrated. Somedays, when i have a flare up, i vomit up to 5 times a day.
> 
> I want to know if anybody else is experiencing this complication.
> 
> I read somewhere that surgery is basically the next option but i do not want to have surgery done as yet because i am only 17, in my last year of high school. I want to save surgery for when i'm a whole lot older and have no ther choice because surgery dosent really mean i'll be rid of the disease. i dont want to have surgery now and then need it again later.
> 
> Is there anything else i can do, cause this vomiting really sucks....


Hello, i am 15 and have had crohns disease since 2014. I have just recently started to experience vomitting. I have the same crohns disease as you. I so far have not found anything on the netbapart from your post which is remotely similar to my symptoms.


----------



## Amanda.lexie

I know I'm very late to this. 
My girlfriend has severe vomiting. She isn't on any medication. She had a flare up about 4 days ago and She hasn't stopped vomiting . She's always sleeping or vomiting. She can't keep any liquid down at all. I'm worried. She doesn't want to go to the doctors but she's very weak and can hardly respond back to me HELP. !


----------



## Laurensgirl2015

My fiancee has Crohn's, she vomits all the time. Doesn't matter if she's had something to eat or drink but some days are better than others. 

She's been on Humira but that didn't help much with her symptoms, actually gave her rubella-like symptoms the week in between injections.

It's a daily struggle, but she's a strong girl and I hate seeing her struggle like this! 

She sees her GI every 3 months, has regular Scopes and blood work... 

Just not sure how long she can sustain this as nothing stays down. 

Any idea what else we can try?


----------



## ronroush7

What does the doctor say about her situation?


----------



## SauceySciencey

nardy_reborn said:


> Hello all. I am new to these forums and i guess i finally decided to voice myself. I've had Crohn's from 2003 and it hasnt been fun at all.
> 
> I would like you guy's opinion on something.
> 
> The thing thats causing the most problems is my vomiting. Even when i dont eat, i vomit bile. If i dont eat and i'm awake, i'll feel extreemly sick and wont feel a little better until i vomit(bile).
> 
> I've been searching for long and never really found any association of vomiting with crohn's, until now. I read about a specific type of crohn's: Gastroduodenal Crohn's Disease. This is supposedly where it also effects the beginning part of the small intestine. This leads to swelling and blockages. My doctors use the same treatment as they use for any other crohn's but this treatment takes to long to take effect.
> 
> Take it from me, the pain that comes before vomiting is about 5 times worse than thecramps i have in my lower intestine when i have diarrhea a or other pain. If i can rid myself of my vomiting problems, things would improve a whole lot. I lose alot of weight when i begin vomitting(maybe as much as 1 pound a day) and remain very dehydrated. Somedays, when i have a flare up, i vomit up to 5 times a day.
> 
> I want to know if anybody else is experiencing this complication.
> 
> I read somewhere that surgery is basically the next option but i do not want to have surgery done as yet because i am only 17, in my last year of high school. I want to save surgery for when i'm a whole lot older and have no ther choice because surgery dosent really mean i'll be rid of the disease. i dont want to have surgery now and then need it again later.
> 
> Is there anything else i can do, cause this vomiting really sucks....




I had the same thing in my last major flare. The pain would be worse than the lower abdomen. They always suspected blockage when I went into the ER with it (3-4 times) and never found a blockage. Pain meds and ondansetron.

I too suspected gastroduodenal crohn's, but that was cleared and nothing there. I also suspected an enlarged spleen pushing against my stomach (splenomegaly can be a common occurrence in crohn's patients - if it's bad enough it could be possibly doing that).

I never did figure out the piercing pain, but glad it went away. I hope you find some relief soon!


----------



## Susan123

nardy_reborn said:


> Hello all. I am new to these forums and i guess i finally decided to voice myself. I've had Crohn's from 2003 and it hasnt been fun at all.
> 
> I would like you guy's opinion on something.
> 
> The thing thats causing the most problems is my vomiting. Even when i dont eat, i vomit bile. If i dont eat and i'm awake, i'll feel extreemly sick and wont feel a little better until i vomit(bile).
> 
> I've been searching for long and never really found any association of vomiting with crohn's, until now. I read about a specific type of crohn's: Gastroduodenal Crohn's Disease. This is supposedly where it also effects the beginning part of the small intestine. This leads to swelling and blockages. My doctors use the same treatment as they use for any other crohn's but this treatment takes to long to take effect.
> 
> Take it from me, the pain that comes before vomiting is about 5 times worse than thecramps i have in my lower intestine when i have diarrhea a or other pain. If i can rid myself of my vomiting problems, things would improve a whole lot. I lose alot of weight when i begin vomitting(maybe as much as 1 pound a day) and remain very dehydrated. Somedays, when i have a flare up, i vomit up to 5 times a day.
> 
> I want to know if anybody else is experiencing this complication.
> 
> I read somewhere that surgery is basically the next option but i do not want to have surgery done as yet because i am only 17, in my last year of high school. I want to save surgery for when i'm a whole lot older and have no ther choice because surgery dosent really mean i'll be rid of the disease. i dont want to have surgery now and then need it again later.
> 
> Is there anything else i can do, cause this vomiting really sucks....


I I'm the same with vomiting it's awful, HD my ct scan wed, I had  bowel ibruction in 2010 they think it's from then.


----------



## alexmcpalex

Hi. In 2015/2016 I had exactly the same experiences as you are describing. An MRI scan showed that my terminal ileum had almost completely closed up. It took a year and a half of excruciating symptoms before I was advised to have surgery. Surgery confirmed the suspected Crohn's diagnosis. I had 10cm of the small intestine removed. It appears that the rest of my bowel is healthy. 

When I was 20 (wow, 20 years ago now!) I also had an emergency operation which involved my right colon being removed. This was due to some kind of tumour or mass which they couldn't classify. They couldn't find any crohn's at the time. I am mentioning this because as I was young my recovery from that operation was so quick! I expected the same the second time round but I took a lot longer to heal because I was nearly 20 years older. Have surgery if you have the option - it is well worth it! You will feel like a normal human being again!


----------



## newdiagnosis

I have been on treatment for the past year and no symptoms. Today I have been experiencing pretty intense stomach pain. Have any of you noticed an association of the foods you eat and stomach pain? I think what might've done it is that I ate a bunch of watermelon. Also, I forgot to take my vitamins and sulfasalazine during the day and took them all late at night, so I think that might've irriated the intestine. What are you thoughts?


----------



## ronroush7

I can't have things like gluten, dairy, nuts and greasy foods.   When I do i eat up in the bathroom a lot.  Maybe, there was a lot of acid from the watermelon.  I can't do fruit except for bananas so maybe your body can't handle fruit.


----------



## Susan123

alexmcpalex said:


> Hi. In 2015/2016 I had exactly the same experiences as you are describing. An MRI scan showed that my terminal ileum had almost completely closed up. It took a year and a half of excruciating symptoms before I was advised to have surgery. Surgery confirmed the suspected Crohn's diagnosis. I had 10cm of the small intestine removed. It appears that the rest of my bowel is healthy.
> 
> When I was 20 (wow, 20 years ago now!) I also had an emergency operation which involved my right colon being removed. This was due to some kind of tumour or mass which they couldn't classify. They couldn't find any crohn's at the time. I am mentioning this because as I was young my recovery from that operation was so quick! I expected the same the second time round but I took a lot longer to heal because I was nearly 20 years older. Have surgery if you have the option - it is well worth it! You will feel like a normal human being again!


It is awful isn't it, I am down to 9 St 6 now because I am getting a phobia incase I vomit, I had a stroke in 2010 they think it was my stroke that as caused it, I am Careful what I eat now, I'm hoping they can give me a tablet to add to cocktail I already take, I have a constant ache in my left side all the time now just hope they have seen on scan what is wrong, I am going away just hope I'm not ill like I was last timme.


----------

